# telnet pop3 via Batch?



## online (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte gerade eine Batch Datei schreiben, die den Telnet Assistenten aufruft und sich dann mit meinem pop3 Server verbindet.
Sie sieht so aus:


```
telnet pop3.web.de 110
USER username
PASS passwort
dele 1
dele 2
dele 3
dele 4
quit
```

Das große Problem ist nur, dass die Eingabe des Benutzernamens und des Passworts scheinbar nicht automatisch funktioniert, sprich: Ich muss das dann immernoch per Hand eingeben.

Ich bin leider nicht gut bewandert, wie man sowas programmiert.
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Online


----------

